# Hey Nickel Back



## Matthew6 (Aug 18, 2016)

dogs TROUNCE the tar heels 42-21. Gonna be a BLOODBATH. Go Dawgs.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 18, 2016)

Would be fun to watch but to tell the truth I have no idea what to expect with CKS and his new staff. I'm very exited to see what they have done though and hope we come out READY TO PLAY.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2016)

6's prediction record has not bee all that great.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2016)

The bloodbath moved to Miami!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Aug 19, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> 6's prediction record has not bee all that great.


Yea, we all know this and I wish he would keep his thug mouth shut....




brownceluse said:


> The bloodbath moved to Miami!!!!


And this....


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 19, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Yea, we all know this and I wish he would keep his thug mouth shut....
> 
> 
> 
> And this....



i stand firm on my prediction nb. you will have a great season. unc is just a warmup for what kirby will do to the volsux this year.


----------



## Scott G (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm genuinely curious how this season plays out. To hear CKS talk about team talent CMR left him an empty cupboard. I'm currently struggling to understand if the team is really that weak or if he's just jaded by having better talent at Alabama all those years. Or, are we somewhere in between better off than when CMR left but still not where he wants GA to be. Hard to read. 

I like to assume GA is a stronger program than it was 9 months ago but CKS sees massive room for improvement.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 19, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I'm genuinely curious how this season plays out. To hear CKS talk about team talent CMR left him an empty cupboard. I'm currently struggling to understand if the team is really that weak or if he's just jaded by having better talent at Alabama all those years. Or, are we somewhere in between better off than when CMR left but still not where he wants GA to be. Hard to read.
> 
> I like to assume GA is a stronger program than it was 9 months ago but CKS sees massive room for improvement.



Room for improvement is a great thing!


----------



## Scott G (Aug 19, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Room for improvement is a great thing!



I'm not saying it's a bad thing. But to listen to him at the podium you'd think we'll be lucky to have a 6 win season.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 20, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i stand firm on my prediction nb. you will have a great season. unc is just a warmup for what kirby will do to the volsux this year.



.....


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I'm genuinely curious how this season plays out. To hear CKS talk about team talent CMR left him an empty cupboard. I'm currently struggling to understand if the team is really that weak or if he's just jaded by having better talent at Alabama all those years. Or, are we somewhere in between better off than when CMR left but still not where he wants GA to be. Hard to read.
> 
> I like to assume GA is a stronger program than it was 9 months ago but CKS sees massive room for improvement.



I think there is room for much improvement. Prolly has a ways to go yet, but we just want to see progress. If he can have them ready for each game we play, I think we will win between 8 and 10 games this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I'm not saying it's a bad thing. But to listen to him at the podium you'd think we'll be lucky to have a 6 win season.



It's a win win for Kirby with that talk. He comes from the Saban line of coach speak. Under promise over achieve.  But we'll be lucky to win 10 games this year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 22, 2016)

nickel back said:


> .....



ive updated it to a 42-17 beat down. dogs run wild on those nasty tarheels.   Have a great week Nickel Back.


----------



## Scott G (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't even know what this thread is about. Everytime I start to read it I get distracted by 6's avatar.


6, if that is you're sister and you aren't dating her (I know how you Bammers are), can I have her number?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I don't even know what this thread is about. Everytime I start to read it I get distracted by 6's avatar.
> 
> 
> 6, if that is you're sister and you aren't dating her (I know how you Bammers are), can I have her number?



You won't like her. She doesn't bark.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You won't like her. She doesn't bark.




I'd prefer them not to say anything at all..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'd prefer them not to say anything at all..



Shush it flea breeder.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 22, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I don't even know what this thread is about. Everytime I start to read it I get distracted by 6's avatar.
> 
> 
> 6, if that is you're sister and you aren't dating her (I know how you Bammers are), can I have her number?



footballs and frying perfect green maters are the measure of a keeper.


----------



## Scott G (Aug 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You won't like her. She doesn't bark.


No, you just coulnd't make her bark. 


Matthew6 said:


> footballs and frying perfect green maters are the measure of a keeper.



Dang skippy!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 22, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> If he can have them ready for each game we play, I think we will win it ALL this year.




I agree Charlie.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 22, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I agree Charlie.



wooooooooooow.  chuck putting it out here. gonna be saaaaaaweeet knawing on kyham on the left coast.  more to come.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 22, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I'm not saying it's a bad thing. But to listen to him at the podium you'd think we'll be lucky to have a 6 win season.



7-5, maybe 8-4 sounds about right.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 22, 2016)

elfiii said:


> 7-5, maybe 8-4 sounds about right.



thug.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2016)

elfiii said:


> 7-5, maybe 8-4 sounds about right.



With Eason starting around game 6 depending how bad Lambert is..


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> With Eason starting around game 6 depending how bad Lambert is..



nope. you have the dogs winning it all on 3/21/16?along with elfiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. you have the dogs winning it all on 3/21/16?along with elfiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.



Go Dawgs 2016??

If you look at my weekly pick-ems you'll see that I have them winning every game. Just can't root against them.. I don't need no stinkin ham!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2016)

Every game they loose will be an upset in my world! 

No WAY we should have lost..


----------



## Scott G (Aug 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> If you look at my weekly pick-ems you'll see that I have them winning every game. Just can't root against them.. I don't need no stinkin ham!



Tell it like it is brotha!!! I can buy my own ham!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> With Eason starting around game 6 depending how bad Lambert is..



More like game 3. We all know how bad Lambert will be.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs 2016??
> 
> If you look at my weekly pick-ems you'll see that I have them winning every game. Just can't root against them.. I don't need no stinkin ham!



You can't buy a Charlie smoked KY ham just anywhere Slayer.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 22, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> More like game 3. We all know how bad Lambert will be.



Lambert isn't that bad. He's just not that good. Even you could take a snap and hand the rock to Chubb or Michel.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2016)

Scott G said:


> No, you just coulnd't make her bark.



Now you sound like a 10uhC athlete.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now you sound like a 10uhC athlete.



He said bark not mooooooooo...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He said bark not mooooooooo...



Or Baaaaaahhhh....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2016)

And Tennessee players hear.. Stop!! Quit!! Call 911!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 22, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Lambert isn't that bad. He's just not that good. Even you could take a snap and hand the rock to Chubb or Michel.



If I were in the game Elfiii, Chubb would be blocking for me.


----------



## Scott G (Aug 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now you sound like a 10uhC athlete.





Browning Slayer said:


> He said bark not mooooooooo...





Browning Slayer said:


> Or Baaaaaahhhh....





Browning Slayer said:


> And Tennessee players hear.. Stop!! Quit!! Call 911!!


Had work to do. Thanks for filling in playuh.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 29, 2016)

update for nickel back.........dawgs run wild. 42-14.

wow. i was really wrong on this one.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 29, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> update for nickel back.........dawgs run wild. 42-14.




just go play with your long nose friend and shut your pie hole


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2016)

*Mizzou*

Hey Nickel Back
no blood bath this week. dogs win 27-20 and remain undefeated. Have a great week.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> Hey Nickel Back
> no blood bath this week. dogs win 27-20 and remain undefeated. Have a great week.



...sounds great to me and I would be happy with that along with every other DAGW FAN.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> update for nickel back.........dawgs run wild. 42-14.
> 
> wow. i was really wrong on this one.



You are wrong a lot more than you are right. Danged old Thug.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You are wrong a lot more than you are right. Danged old Thug.



Heck, the only time he's right is when he says this..



> "Daily Vols Suck"!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 18, 2016)

gonna be bloody bad. Really hate to do this. Not unexpected of course. Complete dog slaughter. Ole Miss wins 52-17.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 18, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> Hey Nickel Back
> no blood bath this week. dogs win 27-20 and remain undefeated. Have a great week.



i was close on this one.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 18, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> gonna be bloody bad. Really hate to do this. Not unexpected of course. Complete dog slaughter. Ole Miss wins 52-17.



I think we give Ole Miss all they can handle....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 18, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I think we give Ole Miss all they can handle....



hope you are right. go dogzzzzz


----------



## Scott G (Sep 18, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> gonna be bloody bad. Really hate to do this. Not unexpected of course. Complete dog slaughter. Ole Miss wins 52-17.



Every time you predict a bloodbath GA wins in a nail biter. So, I'll take it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> gonna be bloody bad. Really hate to do this. Not unexpected of course. Complete dog slaughter. Ole Miss wins 52-17.



Or maybe Bama isn't as good as you originally thought...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Or maybe Bama isn't as good as you originally thought...



if we dont get our online fixed we will lose one.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> gonna be bloody bad. Really hate to do this. Not unexpected of course. Complete dog slaughter. Ole Miss wins 52-17.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I think we give Ole Miss all they can handle....


----------



## nickel back (Sep 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


>



Hey we gave them all the points they could handle.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

dogs upset the vols this week. 38-35. .


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs upset the vols this week. 38-35. .


Up until last Saturday, Dawgs ranked higher than Vols, so would that really be such an upset? With all the Volsux talk, it's a wonder you aren't calling for a blowout.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> Up until last Saturday, Dawgs ranked higher than Vols, so would that really be such an upset? With all the Volsux talk, it's a wonder you aren't calling for a blowout.



its uga. now tam and bama could well be blow out loses by the vols


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> Up until last Saturday, Dawgs ranked higher than Vols, so would that really be such an upset? With all the Volsux talk, it's a wonder you aren't calling for a blowout.



This early in the season rankings don't mean much and at the end of the season there is always an argument about them and until there is a real playoff system in place the arguments will continue.

A prime example is UT. No intellectually honest person can argue the Vols aren't under ranked right now. The same intellectually honest person can't argue UGA is under ranked, especially after last weekend.

UT has a good team. They just can't put 60 minutes of football together, yet. UGA has a mediocre team and before the season is over we will fall out of the Top 25 due to the number of losses we are sure to incur and they will be conference losses.

UT will beat UGA next weekend but the victory will be akin to App State so nothing to celebrate about. That will cause UT to move up a couple of slots in the rankings but not because they beat UGA but rather because the people who vote will finally start to recognize the Vols have a good team and will probably win the East if they can knock off aTm. I think Bama will beat ya'll so you will wind up 10-2 and have a rematch against Bama for the SECC.

I think 7-5 for us is an overly sanguine estimate at this point. We will be lucky to get a bid from the Toilet Bowl and we will probably lose that game too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs upset the vols this week. 38-35. .



close except for the last stoopid play


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2016)

dogs win this week. 35-24go dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2016)

dogs run wild this week. 49-14. chubb goes over 200 on the ground. michel adds another benjamin. gonna be a bloodbath.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 11, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs run wild this week. 49-14. chubb goes over 200 on the ground. michel adds another benjamin. gonna be a bloodbath.



would love to see it happen


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2016)

nickel back said:


> would love to see it happen



We've got to learn to catch the ball 1st..


----------



## nickel back (Oct 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> We've got to learn to catch the ball 1st..



yes, that would help....


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> We've got to learn to catch the ball 1st..



The QB has to be able to throw it in your general direction first.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> The QB has to be able to throw it in your general direction first.



Yep. Seems Eason is getting worse. It has to be Chaney's fault


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep. Seems Eason is getting worse. It has to be Chaney's fault



Nah. He had a bad week. USCe gave him a pass rush our O line couldn't stop and he got rattled. Par for the course for a frosh QB.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Nah. He had a bad week. USCe gave him a pass rush our O line couldn't stop and he got rattled. Par for the course for a frosh QB.



No its not par for the course. If that were any other team he'd be a Heisman candidate by now. Chaney is calling bad plays and the qb coach is terrible.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs run wild this week. 49-14. chubb goes over 200 on the ground. michel adds another benjamin. gonna be a bloodbath.



boy was i wrong.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 24, 2016)

*Hey Nickelback*

dawgs lose this week. ole miss kinda score   good luck with your hunts. hope you kill some booners.


----------

